# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Milkshake

## cukiemunster

Informative stuff!

----------


## messycan

mine brings ALL the boys

----------


## PrettyStandard

Quite frivolously I do add, it's rather absurd.

----------


## Nevodark

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Milkshake or riot ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

----------


## Ket

..........

----------


## Nyarly

Lovely, lovely poll !
Now browsing youtube for the song

----------


## Confucius

My milkshake brings boys to the yard in the same manner that the milkshake brings the yard to the boys who wish to see the grand exhibit that is my milkshake. But, this is only present if the condition that the milkshake is in the same region of the yard that is under my possession currently resides. For it is known for certain that two things can be stated about human nature. One, that all milkshakes that do have a yard under their possession (as long as this possession is jointly held with myself, being the my of my milkshake) bring boys to the yard. And two, that all boys who come to a yard do so in search of acquiring a milkshake and not under some other pretense which of is not stated here in the said dialogue.

----------


## Vengfull

That is all....

----------


## Catbert

> That is all....


just wow haha

----------


## shenton99

> That is all....


Haa that's amazing

----------


## rozza9s

Milkshake orbit

----------


## Cnypher

best poll ever

----------


## aliz4444

thanks for sharing great poll

----------


## PinkySharma

you have worked actually
Bangalore Escort
Escort in Bangalore
Bangalore Model Escort
Independent Escort in Bangalore

----------

